# Maid VISA (Dubai)



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I have done some searches in the archive, but can't find the specific info needed...

If the maid's (Dubai) VISA will expire soon and the sponsor doesn't plan to renew for another year, does the maid have 30-day *AFTER* the VISA ended to stay in Dubai to look for another job before the sponsor has to officially cancel and take her to the airport per online procedures ?

Or does she have to secure another job *BEFORE* her VISA ends ? I assume that will allow the original sponsor to official cancel so the new sponsor could start the procedures.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone here cancelled maid VISA in the past ?

If yes, did your maid leave Dubai immediately or allowed to stay for 30 days ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

A 'maid visa' would be an employment visa, just so happens that she is employed by an individual/family who cannot in other cases employ anyone, special dispensation is given by the authorities for individuals meeting a certain criteria to employ house-hold help ie: sponsor someone
So in essence the visa works the same as any other employment visa, upon cancellation of the visa, the individual in question has 30 days to leave the country or get other employment ie: another visa. Now all the formalities of getting a new visa can take time in certain instances, which is why people tend to secure another job before their visa ends (if the 30 days are not enough, they will be in a spot of bother). 
The thing to remember here is that, if the individual does not secure another visa, they *have* to exit the country within the 30 day time-frame. If this does not happen, then the person that sponsored them along with the individual in question can get into trouble. Which is why some people prefer to just send the person employed by them back upon completion/cancellation of the visa (if the 30 day period is afforded to the person, you still have to make sure they leave or secure another visa before time is up).

Hope that clears things up...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> The thing to remember here is that, if the individual does not secure another visa, they *have* to exit the country within the 30 day time-frame. If this does not happen, then the person that sponsored them along with the individual in question can get into trouble. Which is why some people prefer to just send the person employed by them back upon completion/cancellation of the visa (if the 30 day period is afforded to the person, you still have to make sure they leave or secure another visa before time is up).


Thanks. If the maid VISA is cancelled (say) today, the maid has 30 days to leave the country.

Now the next question...

Is the maid still under the responsibility of the last sponsor during the 30-day period ? Or the last sponsor only responsible for making sure that the maid will leave the country before the end of 30 days and nothing else ?

Want the maid to find another job while she is already here (easier), but don't want to be 100% liable while she is not under employment.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> Thanks. If the maid VISA is cancelled (say) today, the maid has 30 days to leave the country.
> 
> Now the next question...
> 
> ...


You are liable to make sure that she does not go off and start working elsewhere without paperwork or just disappears one day. Although, if that happens (disappearing), there is a process wherein you file with the immigration dept that the person in question has absconded, after which time your liability ends. But say she does leave abruptly somewhere, and you don't report it, then you are liable also.
If you want to give her a chance to find work, well the best option would be to continue providing her accommodation in the 30 day time period (of course not have her work as she has completed her contract)


----------

